# Youngest a goat kid can be pulled from its mother?



## cwatkin (Jul 9, 2012)

I have a goat mother that is going to be culled due to multiple recurring health problems including CL. What is the minimum age that I goat kid can be pulled from mother if I don't have tons of time to keep it bottle fed on a regular schedule? I am looking at morning and evening feedings but can't commit to more.

The kid is exactly 3 weeks old and healthy now. I gave her the sheep vaccine for CL today and know it is a little young but will this do any good at this age?

This is all around a bad situation and I don't think I am doing the mother, her kid, or any of my others any favors by keeping her around. She and her doeling are separated in a quarantine area right now.

Thanks,

Conor


----------



## elchivito (Apr 18, 2010)

There is a goat labeled CL vaccine now. Jeffers carries it.
http://www.jefferspet.com/cl-bacterin-vaccine/camid/LIV/cp/0040569/cn/3301/
It's not to be used on goats under 3 months however. I'd give it to all your others as well. 
3 weeks is WAY too young unless you can bottle feed the baby at least 3 times a day. 8 weeks is minimum in my experience. She won't be healthy for long nursing twice a day at this age.


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

I have heard from several sources that you can do twice a day at this age. I haven't tried it, I have waited until eight weeks or older. I think if you just make sure to give the right amount every day you would be ok. Not optimal but ok.


----------



## Kaneel (Oct 7, 2012)

If the baby is on its dam right now it more than likely obtained CL and maybe other health issues from its mother early on. So even if you vaccinate now it probably wont do any good...You are also not supposed to give that sheep vaccine to goats, not to mention one so young. It would probably be best to either permanently separate or cull both goats if you don't want CL in you herd. If you plan on pulling the baby, you will need to commit fully to it, giving it the best chance possible without its mother, otherwise you will need to leave her on the dam. You might be able to get away with no CL in the doeling if you pull now, however you will never know if she has it or not due to then fact that you vaccinated. Good luck!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

A good lab can tell the difference when a goat has been vaccinated if you tell them ahead of time. 

But I agree on what's been said otherwise


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

I thought CL was only contagious through the pus the lumps ooze out :shrug:


----------



## cwatkin (Jul 9, 2012)

I think the plan now is to keep the baby with mother until the CL lump shows clear signs of getting ready to pop and then make my decision on how to proceed. I am glad they are now making a goat vaccine but where can I get it? It is sold out EVERYWHERE.

Conor


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

goat vaccine is available through Jefferslivestock, It is not available in all states OTC, some states require it to be purchased through a vet. 

I have weaned as early as 5 weeks(not by first choice), put out or set up a small creep feed area for the kid inside the pen. Get the kid on a good 16 to 18% protein Goat feed that way when you need to wean him/her it will go easier and you will have a dependable way to get protein into the kid/s. also alfalfa hay free choice is a good source of protein for a young growing kid. 

the key to weaning early is you have to get them used to another source of protein as soon as possible. Start providing it now.


----------



## elchivito (Apr 18, 2010)

Jeffers has it on backorder. I suspect since it's brand new supply hasn't ramped up to meet demand yet. You might try Hoegger's supply or PBS Animal Health.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

this may sound outrageous to some but you can bottle feed kids only two feeds a day right from day one. i know several successful dairies that do it and i tried it myself last year. kids were healthy and grew ok. my favourite though is the ad lib cold milk feeding method. i dont have timw tp bottle feed more than twice a day.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

My concern is getting the kid on a bottle at this point, And we have used the sheep vaccine for a while now and other than an occasional site reaction that lasts a couple days we have been happy with it. We switched to the goat vaccine this year. Glad I already got my bottle, I know someone who just ordered it like a week ago and as far as I know it was available then. Yes, they for sure got it. I remember them telling me they were going to give their first shot the other day.


----------



## cwatkin (Jul 9, 2012)

I cannot seem to locate the Texas Labs vaccine anywhere so I guess it is too new or in high demand. MY vet says there is nothing wrong with the sheep vaccine although I know some don't approve of this here.

As for the baby, I have started offering protein in the form of the processed grain-based feed as well as a goat block fortified with protein placed under their shelter. She also has free range to eat all the grass and weeds she wants. I had to expand my quarantine area a little as the other part was eaten bare and I want the baby to be as used to eating natural forage as possible. I have another area planned for future expansion of this area gets eaten down quickly.

Conor


----------



## cwatkin (Jul 9, 2012)

My vet was able to located a supply of the Texas Labs CL vaccine so I got some on order. It should be here Tuesday at the latest and wasn't any more expensive than I found elsewhere on backorder. I plan to use up my sheep vaccine and switch to this exclusively.

They were unaware of this product and have added it to their ordering system so that is good.

Conor


----------

